# Feeding recommendation for people with a few mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I was showing mice at the London Championship show in Peterborough weekend before last, and section/BOA in section winners were given a bag of Supreme Science Selective mouse food:

http://www.supremepetfoods.com/products/science-selective-mouse/

Ingredients: Wholemeal wheat flour, soybean meal, barley, hazelnuts, oats, dried apples, soya oil, dicalciumphosphate, limestone flour, salt.

Nutriton: Protein 14.0%, Crude fibre 4.0%, Fat content 4.0%, Inorganic matter 5.0%, Calcium 0.6%, Phosphous 0.4%.

At this time Supreme only produce this food in 350g bags, which is no good to people with full studs of mice, but I thought I'd pop on here and mention it because it really is excellent food for those who have a few mice, where big bags of food would go to waste. I spread my small bag round my stud the day after the show and the mice absolutely loved it. As you can see from the ingredients, it's a good all purpose food. The ingredients and nutritional content are the best I've seen in commercial mouse food.

I have emailed Supreme regarding the possibility of selling much bigger bags, but I don't expect they will be able to because of the comparatively small group of people feeding more than a few mice.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I feed Supreme Science Selective Mouse since a few years and I'm really satisfied.
My mice love it.
I add different sorts of fresh vegetables,salad,fruits,herbs and mealwormrs to give variety.
As a base food,Supreme is perfect and of constantly high quality.
I found the best price at petmeds onlineshop.


----------

